# I need opinions regarding amount of projects posted



## KrisM (Feb 25, 2017)

I was told by one member that I posted too many projects and that "posting all your projects like you did is no better than SPAM". I am a new member, and I posted several of my projects (I posted 36) to give other members a broad sampling of work that i am doing. If I should not post so many, then I will remove them and not post any more. Please give me your opinions regarding this.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Kris,
I see no reason why you or anyone else should limit the amount of projects posted. Whether they are of similar style or varied, this is a place for posting. It is unfortunate that someone made that statement to you.
My only criticism is there are no Woodducks in your projects.
Keep posting stuff, maybe it will continue to irritate your critic.
Marc


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It's a free site. Enjoy it how you will. People are just as free not to click on your stuff.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Post away.


----------



## KrisM (Feb 25, 2017)

> Hello Kris,
> I see no reason why you or anyone else should limit the amount of projects posted. Whether they are of similar style or varied, this is a place for posting. It is unfortunate that someone made that statement to you.
> My only criticism is there are no Woodducks in your projects.
> Keep posting stuff, maybe it will continue to irritate your critic.
> ...





> Hello Kris,
> I see no reason why you or anyone else should limit the amount of projects posted. Whether they are of similar style or varied, this is a place for posting. It is unfortunate that someone made that statement to you.
> My only criticism is there are no Woodducks in your projects.
> Keep posting stuff, maybe it will continue to irritate your critic.
> ...


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good stuff, keep posting!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I really don't care what you do. 
(I see that you posted them all on the 26th.)

The (perceived) problem is that some people would like their projects that they posted the same day to stay on the front page a little while for other people to be able to see. When you post so many at one time it pushes their projects off the front page and they don't get the exposure as they would. Forum etiquette!

I don't think anyone cares about how many you post, it's just posting them all at one time.

Like I said, I don't really care one way or another, but since your asking that is my explanation to you.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it at all. If you had not uploaded projects you would have been chastised by some.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

It's your profile post what ever you want. Like an old friend told me a long time ago opinions are like aholes everyone has one and most of them stink.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Post all you want, most posts don't last on the front page more than an hour or so anyway. There are some that never leave the front page that need to die for a while.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not aware of any rules that limit the amount of projects you can post ,many people post lots of projects when they first sign up,but it does tend to get some of the other projects lost in between a large group of projects posted all at once Lots of nice work Kris Welcome to LJs


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If there was a post limit, they would have kicked me out a long time ago. Some folks were born angry.

Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome, post away!


----------



## KrisM (Feb 25, 2017)

> I really don t care what you do.
> (I see that you posted them all on the 26th.)
> 
> The (perceived) problem is that some people would like their projects that they posted the same day to stay on the front page a little while for other people to be able to see. When you post so many at one time it pushes their projects off the front page and they don t get the exposure as they would. Forum etiquette!
> ...


Thanks for this explanation. Now it makes sense, and I understand the concern of the angry guy. I didn't know about the front page issue. I will limit my posts from now on.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah kris you can post as many as you want i think what happens though if you post such a large amount all at once it kinda overwhelmes some and they just dont bother to look at each piece and give it much attention,which is a shame because you do some nice work,but please dont feel intimidated.id rather see a lot than nothing.there are many that have been on this site for years and have never shared anything which is a shame as we dont get to really know them.but hey to each his own,i look forward to seeing more of you buddy.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Kris
Post away. All forums have some haters you just have to ignore them. I remember when you posted hem. I thought damn this guy has some talent.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Go for it !


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree and post away but…

Out of courtesy to others,, if you post say 15 or a bunch at once it pushes others that posted one off the first page. This kind of makes it tough on the guy who posts one project and is really proud of it. Just be aware of the effects it may have on others.

Also, when I see someone post a bunch of similar things, I generally, do not look too hard or comment.

The other observation is that I have observed some who use the projects to post what they are making for sale. It has become at times an entire one page commercial advertisement.

Since there are no current rules to prevent one from posting a bunch at once, then do as you see fit.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Kris, the more the merrier. Maybe others are put off, but many of us gain inspiration from the work of others. I certainly have. Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Post as many as u want U could always put more projects into one post but thats entirely up to u. 
I love ur work. U hav a awesome ability. I love the John Wayne and johnny cash ones u did. 
If all u did was post forum topics An not ever show ur work that would b more annoying to me but it's a free site and has a lot of great members here with a lot of talent


----------



## PaulHWood (Mar 26, 2012)

post away, my favorite part of this site is projects.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK there are few problems I see.

1. In the progect pictures section there is provision for six images, so six images should be there, now as a compromise maybe min of four would be acceptable.

If you picked up a box of eggs and found only one inside you would be annoyed too.

The 6 project pictures
This is my thoughts on what should be there
1. The finished product, as you have done
2. Another shot from a different angle
3, 4 ,5 some progress shots
6. The raw materials used, or any other combination even if its a dimensional sketch added

Below the pictures is a section for the story behind or supporting the project post

Add as much as you want here but avoid one liners as they are not really a story.

A Story is just that, a story consisting of sentences and paragaphs sections and finally a ending usuallly it has a begining a main body and a comclusion or closing.

Now after a quick scan of your project posts I see a lot of them have only one picture and only a "one liner"

I do not scroll due to poor eyesight, I would need my glasses a maggy lamp, and magnifing glass just to see what I was doing… the band saw is bad enough!

Maybe people who do scroll work are attracted to your posts then leave a little disapointed with only one picture the when they go check the supporting story for education and learning purposes there is "nothing to see here"so they are frustrated in their efforts. Case Note BurlyBobs comment for just one refelects most LJs I would think.

Your work is well worth posting and just maybe a little "flowering up" may help.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Funny how that works, usually the ones with the biggest opinions never post any projects. Most of the stuff I post is not all that great IMO, but live is to short to worry about it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Thanks for this explanation. Now it makes sense, and I understand the concern of the angry guy. I didn t know about the front page issue. I will limit my posts from now on.
> 
> - KrisM


Back in the beginning, that issue came up occasionally. A project might be on the front page for a couple days unless someone posted several. Now there are some many postings, there might be several totally front pages in a single day.

Welcome aboard. Nice work. I recognized Gary Cooper right off the bat ;-)


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

In my opinion, *post every project you can*, let us who can't enjoy the work of those that can!

*Your work is worth viewing!*


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

36 Pallet wood projects incoming.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Funny how that works, usually the ones with the biggest opinions never post any projects. Most of the stuff I post is not all that great IMO, but live is to short to worry about it
-andre
i agree andre it seems that some of those that talk the most show the least,are they imbarrassed of their work or maybe they dont make anything?so id rather see too much than nothing.and let me say andre you do some nice work-imo!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Funny how that works, usually the ones with the biggest opinions never post any projects. Most of the stuff I post is not all that great IMO, but live is to short to worry about it
> -andre
> i agree andre it seems that some of those that talk the most show the least,are they imbarrassed of their work or maybe they dont make anything?so id rather see too much than nothing.and let me say andre you do some nice work-imo!
> 
> - pottz


I don't think embarrassed is quite right, more like not proud enough to share. Over the weekend I put 3/4 inch x 1/4 inch [email protected] in 4 19 inch long 2×4s to lift my desk about 1 1/4 inches. Painted them black to match the legs of the desk. Highly functional, but hardly worthy of a project post. I'm working on trim for my upstairs hallway out of red oak, again can't imagine why I would post that. I'm milling it up from rough sawn curly red oak. it looks nice, but still not worthy of a project, to me.

@First time using a dado blade on my sawstop. I had trouble getting the first blade off of my ridgid, in fact I had to pound it off with a piece of wood. I wasn't inclined to try it even though I had the the dado cartridge and insert. Well worked like a charm slid on and off like it should have. Not surprisingly it made nice flat bottoms, it didn't on the ridgid.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

maybe so rob but i think even if its not the greatest work by posting you can get good feedback on how to improve your work,at least if others give constructive rather than destructive opinions.im quilty myself of not posting something thinking its not good enough.as andre said,lifes too short.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Post away, I love looking at all projects posted. I don't do nearly enough and it gives me incentive to get off my tukus….and do something.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I completely agree with posting all your projects…..but…..I think posting 25 projects at once in about 30 minutes may be just a bit much. It kind of pushes the guy who posted one project down a page or more. People like to post their projects and hopefully get some positive comments. When a project is pushed down so far, many will not see it.

I think KrisM does great work and would really like to see a blog on the steps he goes thru with Gimp.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

"We are 185,036 woodworkers making 3,305,077 comments on 131,445 projects, 48,490 blogs, 4,609 reviews and 81,900 forum topics."
Example if everyone posted same day…......185036 …..someone will not be on first page anymore…....
Post away….
Im on here to see posts, see projects , read forums on how to or what not to do.
Second: The ones that dont post projects or start a blog or start a forum BUT "troll" in probably dont even do woodworking !
They do a "GOOGLE search" and they know everything !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i dont think being on the front page matters when i come on the site i look at each page to the point i left off,as do probably most of us.the posts the merrier.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Maybe creating threads should be tied to projects. That would slow some people down. 1 to 1.

Nobody should tell anyone what to post. I always look at the main page and look at the projects, I add lots to my favorites. Then the reviews, I'm only interested in a few blogs and a few threads.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

By all means keep posting, I think any annoyance was just caused from them being posted all at once is all, knocking someone elses project way down.


----------



## KrisM (Feb 25, 2017)

When I posted the bulk of my projects on that first day, I was very new to this site. I had no idea that there was a hierarchy for getting your work on the front page. Hell, I didn't even know that there was a front page. I was just trying to add stuff to my projects file. Now I know about the front page deal, and I am sorry that I violated it. I will only post one project at a time from now on, as I make them. So excuuuuuuuse me…..ala Steve Martin. Anyway, I am very glad to be here with a great group of people who share my love of wood working. Let's all just have fun. Life is too short to be bitter.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

There is no such thing as a violation. Your work is extremely good and adds to the site. To me, just a courtesy thing for those of us who only post something once in awhile.

Glad you will be posting.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I was commenting on your Gary Cooper with … "I just watched Who Shot Liberty Valance." I soon realized it wasn't Cooper but Jimmy Stewart in that movie and John Wayne must have used "wull pilgrim" at least 3-4 times. Nice work on Cooper.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Texcaster - I watched that movie about a week ago. Its a good movie, one of the few times John Wayne didn't play the main character (and lost the girl too). He must have been having a fight with his agent at the time LOL


----------



## KrisM (Feb 25, 2017)

> Texcaster - I watched that movie about a week ago. Its a good movie, one of the few times John Wayne didn t play the main character (and lost the girl too). He must have been having a fight with his agent at the time LOL
> 
> - JCamp


I consider "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance" to be one of the best movies of all time.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*High Noon*, the original deserves a shot at #1


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Texcaster - I watched that movie about a week ago. Its a good movie, one of the few times John Wayne didn t play the main character (and lost the girl too). He must have been having a fight with his agent at the time LOL
> 
> - JCamp
> 
> ...


... and wasn't Lee Marvin the perfect sneering villain?? lol

I grew up with westerns and love them. Of the modern ones, I like the remake of True Grit, so many good performances, followed by Unforgiven.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Kris, you make 'em, you post 'em. There ain't no limit..they just have to made from wood!
Your works is very good. You must melt down those scroll saw blades!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm with Jim, post what you make. If you post everything who cares? Like others I make lots of stuff, I post what I think others may find interesting or inspirational for projects they want to make.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree post what you make and if people don't don't like it tough S##T!!!!!!!.


----------

